# Man, am I tired!



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

So I just got done doing breakfast and lunch, and snack for 240 people. Call me a nice guy. The client calls me yesterday afternoon at 4:00 pm and asks if breakfast can be moved up from 8:30 am to 7:00am. And even though I could'nt get my service staff together till 7:30, I went early and did the early setup myself. Then the next "doozie'. Lunch is supposed to be from 12:00 to 2:00 pm, with the snack starting at 2:30 and left for the rest of the afternoon. My servers find out at 12:15 that someone told all the employees that lunch had to be over by 1:00 sharp, snack and all! So a manager from the company asks my servers if they could quickly add another service line! They told him no, but they were able to hold it together till I was able to send a few more people from the restaurant to bail them out. Everyone got fed and I admit the last 50 plates were a little rough. And on top of that, it decided to be busier than usual inhouse, probably due to the fact we were shorthanded. So off to sleep. Good nite.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Don't you just hate those days!!!!! Glad to hear that it all went over realitively well. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey,

I hope you got some well deserved rest.

Just another day eh?!


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

Hope you added some extra charges to the bill for that extra labor you added at the last minute. 

That's why people hire professionals, because we can work around most situations and think on our feet.

It's just nice when they appreciate the extra things you do.

And hopefully you are tired but enjoying the ride to the bank...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Nothing like overcoming obsticles. I've had an interesting ride the past coupla weeks. off-site 245, $125pp (benefit), 4 stations, 16 staff, one decorator that had not worked with food before and wanted feather boas everywhere, NO KITCHEN, and up 2 flights of stairs (both my prep kitchen and the event site). I got no sleep for 23 hours and amazingly it took only a couple days to recoup (I need 9 hours,always have). Great event got raves....mashed potatoes showed at 6:45ish for 7pm event...in a hot box with my two setup guys. The committee for the event forgot napkins....took an hour for them to show and we had 3 bars and loads of finger food. Oh yeah, there were the showgirls, Elvis, Marilyn Monroe, the Characture guy, the hypnotitst, belly dancers, juggler, band, card reader.......all inst and amongst us....whew.
Then right into the Food and Wine show that I run the demo stage, Sarah Moulton and 5 local chefs cooking for 2 days with props, cameras, ......and a handing out food site that has 14 local restaurants, caterers, schools and pastry people handing out samples. I edited recipes.....late of course, cus deadlines mean nothing to these guys.....and the recipes ALL had to be rewritten exstensively....try writing how to butterfly a flank steak. Today is day two and I'll give you guys the poop when it's all said and done. Sarah was GREAT! I've learned how stage demos are different than middle of the street demos and having different degrees of mise done...kinda crazy making....


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Customers drive ya mad eh peachcreek,
I used to do the private functions for around 20 masonic lodges.
In 2 years I dont think more than 6 were out on time (what on earth do they do in the temple) My best delay was 2 hours with a fish starter & 4 courses to follow for 100 with just me plating.
Still we Brits were brought up on terribly overcooked food so I
think everyone was delighted....!!!!
At least its amusing afterwards.
chow


----------

